#   >   Goblin_Gaga

## Goblin_Gaga

,      ,   "", ..    - (       ). ,  ""    , ..  ,   ',   , .

       :       ,       "",      "",   ,    ""      1,5 .        .  -            .

       : "---,  ?". "", -    ,     (   )     , .. ""  "".   ,   ?

         ""       .       .     !  !

  ,       "".   -  .     ""     .

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:  ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nazar

! ,         .

----------


## sveetna

"".

----------

. , . ; .   ,  , , .

 ,     (. ). , ,  .


http://www.krotov.info/slovari/K/R/wrd_14128.htm

----------

-!  :Wow:  ! !

----------


## Ed2005

> ,      ,   "", ..    - (       ). ,  ""    , ..  ,   ',   , .


      : "... ,  ..."   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 4IWIR

:Super:   :2:

----------

,

----------


## webmaster-key

.     .
    :




> .
> ,         ?
>        ,      .  ,     .                 ? ,    20 %     . .  .    600  .
>    120  .      600 *120 000= 72 000 000 .
>    ,  ,    ?


 ,      :Smilie:

----------


## zaratystra

"", .   --.     .)))

----------


## ,

"" ( = "")

----------

